# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  New gym?

## JEK



----------


## Jeanette

We drove by it in March. Here's the website: ZionGym-Stbarts – Zion Gym

It looks very zen from the outside.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Wooden weights are interesting. I wonder if they have dumbbells.

----------


## shihadehs

We walked by it a few weeks back.  Across from Lil’ Rock.  Didn’t look in because gate was closed.  Looked kind of island rustic from outside.

----------


## JEK

> Wooden weights are interesting. I wonder if they have dumbbells.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

WOW!

----------


## JEK

> WOW!



More pics on the website.

----------


## Cwater

I remember when Eden Rock had a gym on the beach.  Wonderful memories.

----------


## Tiffany

We walked through it this week.  It looks like something straight out of Survivor.  Very cool and unique, and super nice.

----------


## jrosen

Ive been passing it for days and thought it was a restaurant!

----------


## JEK

EdG has a full photo review of the place!

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...ens-in-St-Jean

----------


## Eve

Not new

----------


## JEK

Looks like they opened about a year ago. They were new to me in April :cool:

----------


## noel

Didi and I are morally opposed to exercise on St. Barts. 
 Anything other than walking the beach is just plain wrong.

----------


## Eve

> Looks like they opened about a year ago. They were new to me in April



Looks like Fred Flinstone land

----------


## EddyG

The gym opened in April and I am a member now. They have all of the modern equipment you need and the breeze from the sea is often as good as A/C. Very friendly staff and no shoes required - no shirt for guys also. There is a juice bar with some alcohol drinks. One of a kind place that fits in.

----------


## davesmom

I think it looks totally cool!  We work out every day wherever we are so that is the most original gym I have ever seen!  (The gym at Le Guanahani is really nice, too..state of the art!)  But not sure barefoot is the way to go in a gym..

----------


## EddyG

My observation is that there is no place with more equipment than Zion. Daily/weekly rates are expensive, but long term are reasonable.

----------

